# My 1993 Diamondback Sorrento rebuild



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

A local IMBA member was kind enough to give me the frame and fork for this 1993 Diamondback Sorrento. The bottom bracket needed a rebuild, the shifters were shot, and no wheels.

I stripped the frame (except the bottom bracket fixed cup...couldn't get that thing to budge!) and then stripped all the paint off. Both the fork and frame got a repaint.

Rebuilt the bottom bracket with new bearings, bought new shifters, bought some wheels from another member, and used what spare parts I had laying around.Also bought a few things on Amazon...all total I'm about $120 for the build.

I am still waiting on the shifters, and have to fine tune some things, but she's just about ready for some neighborhood cruising!

How I got it...


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

Great job Millerad! I have an old GT that I am thinking about doing the same to. 
Are those Maxxis Hookworms? How do you like them?


----------



## Millerad1651 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks! I've been wanting to rebuild an older MTB for a while. My wife's pregnant, so we can only do the easy rides in the neighborhood. I didn't want to use my FS, so this will work great.

The tires are Panaracer High Road City V's from Nashbar. They have great reviews, and are on sale right now for $11 a piece. They are a folding bead, and I was able to put them on the wheel by hand. Haven't had a chance to get them on the road yet long enough to have an opinion...I finished the bike Sunday night when it was 70*, and it snowed last night and today!


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd say that was $120 well spent. Even when I try to keep the budget down I could never accomplish what you did.

I have a 1993 GT that was donated to me, I only had to add brakes and a seat but that soon expanded to upgrades and then it is... I spent that much?

Good looking bike for next to nothing.

John


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

The first year I was in Steamboats as '93, our shop rented the Sorrento, we called them ForRentos. Your refurb looks good.


----------

